# silicon molds



## papat (Jul 24, 2011)

how do the silicon cup cake molds work with soap


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Really good, just don't make cupcakes with them afterwards  All of those silicone molds work excellent, they come out with some really pretty ones around the holidays. Vicki


----------



## papat (Jul 24, 2011)

walmart has non ebay has tons yhanks vicki


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

amazon has them as well. And, a few months ago they had a 'buy three get the fourth one free' deal. Don't know if it's still on. They're Wilton molds - round, daisy, hearts, etc.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Try TJ Maxx. I picked up a couple of cute snowflake molds. Marshall's or Kohl's might have some, too. Or Bed, Bath and Beyond.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2011)

Yes, they work great. Also, if you can get to a Hobby Lobby, they have a soap section which has soap molds in rectangle and oval. Plus, the have the festive silicone molds for whatever season. And baking ones.


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Did you ever have color transfer from the silicone mold to your soaps?


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I've never had color transfer though I remember someone saying her red ones did. I've used blue, pink, gold, and yellow.


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

It was the red color that bled through for me. Left the soap an orangey color.


----------

